# Train hits ambulance, killing 3 paramedics



## MMiz (Feb 20, 2005)

*Train hits ambulance, killing 3 paramedics*

LITTLE ROCK, Arkansas (AP) -- A train slammed into an ambulance that apparently tried to get out of its path, but stopped at a rail crossing, killing all three paramedics on board. The patient in the vehicle survived, officials said.

Paramedics Jeff Ferrand, 37, and John Rook, 23, died at the scene Saturday after the Union Pacific train hit the front end of the ambulance, spinning it around and ejecting the emergency workers.

A third paramedic, Christopher Klingan, also 23, was taken to a hospital but later died, officials said.

"Perhaps the driver saw the train coming and tried to get back, because a matter of two or three feet and there would not be an accident," Arkansas State Police Cpl. Darren Neal said.

*[Read More!]*


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 20, 2005)

I saw that on the news.

The tagline included something like "what is causing this recent rash of accidents involving trains?

 

Hmm, maybe the lack of gated/lighted crossings, and maybe driver error?


----------



## Jon (Feb 20, 2005)

This is terrible. From the news story, I would assume the crew was running class 1 or 2, and might not have even heard the train whistle.

it is a terrible tragedy, and my thoughts and prayers are with thier families.



Jon


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 20, 2005)

wow... i am speechless... even at lighted crossings, I check to make sure it's clear.

There was a show on TLC about accidents at crossings where that equipment either failed, or was ignored. It scared me enough that I changed the way I drive.


----------



## emtbuff (Feb 21, 2005)

I read this someplace else earlier and was kinda speechless.  I have been one that doesn't really enjoy train tracks especially if there is one comeing.  I usually stop well far away I have heard a horror story or two of a train getting derailed and flipping on to the road way crashing into the first three cars or something like that so I like to stay far back.  And usually start to get a little antsy especially at night.


----------



## Summit (Feb 21, 2005)

very sad

we treated a union pacific engineer /w chest pain last week. great guy.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 26, 2005)

Again I say, I hate reading about incidents like this.


----------

